# Big Fight Millenium Stadium july 8th Jow Calzaghe



## chriz1 (Apr 8, 2006)

O.k i know this hasnt got anything do to with cars but here goes
I have 5 tickets for sale for the Big fight at the Millenium Stadium on July 8th where its the biggest Boxing event of 2006,
JO Calzaghe
Matt Skelton v Danny williams
Amir Kahn
plus loads more see www.frankwarren.tv for full details.

Bought these tickets off ticketmaster last week i have proof of booking and payment from me to ticketmaster for the tickets that i can show also but due to personnel problems now unable to go,they are pitchside seating in row 2 seats 9-14 i will split if enough intrest,they will be dispatched to me 10 days before event and i will then send them 1st class recorded delivery to buyer.
Cost £500 total.
Sell 5 for £400 or £80 each.
any questions dont hesitate to ask.
Thanks Chris
email [email protected]


----------



## Gizmo555 (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi Chris

I assume these are 2nd row ring side ?

If so could well be interested in 2 tickets - need to get hold of a mate in Spain to confirm. Will know for sure later


----------



## Gizmo555 (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi Chris

Just sent you an email :thumb:


----------



## chriz1 (Apr 8, 2006)

all sold


----------

